# Ebay bikes of interest right now......



## squeedals (Sep 23, 2011)

For what it's worth, I thought I would post some current interesting bike auctions for all. The 1st one is real interesting. I also like to look at completed auctions just to see what they can bring on an internet auction, although I know it doesn't reflect real values in every case.....but it does show what a bike can bring when listed. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/300602486667?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1426.l2649

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Wes...189?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item19c8f51495

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Shelby-Cadi...162?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5198aab882

http://www.ebay.com/itm/SCARCE-1930...405?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f0e32ea1d

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Mon...673?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item23144d0e89


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 23, 2011)

You should have listed this in the Ebay/CL section of the forum where it would get more visibility. v/r Shawn


----------



## squeedals (Sep 23, 2011)

Sorry Shawn........learning the 'ropes" here. I also hope folks don't think I'm pushing eBay here......I'm not. Just thought that some might be interested in these bikes.......

If anything........I just love looking at them........you know..."Eye candy"


----------



## militarymonark (Sep 23, 2011)

good thing you have a moderator to move it, Im loving that shelby, that tank is so hard to find on that bike


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 23, 2011)

No biggy and thanks Patrick for keeping the 'house' in order! Actually this section of the forum is for letting others know about items that may be of interest or even getting more visibility for your own stuff. I've caught a few things that people have posted here that I otherwise would not have seen. I also post links to my own auctions here. v/r Shawn







squeedals said:


> Sorry Shawn........learning the 'ropes" here. I also hope folks don't think I'm pushing eBay here......I'm not. Just thought that some might be interested in these bikes.......
> 
> If anything........I just love looking at them........you know..."Eye candy"


----------



## squeedals (Sep 23, 2011)

militarymonark said:


> good thing you have a moderator to move it, Im loving that shelby, that tank is so hard to find on that bike




Yes....thanks for moving the post...want to keep things up and up........


----------



## teisco (Sep 24, 2011)

X 53 went for over 1500 in this economy. Good to see they are holding up so far. I was thinking of selling my small collection of 5 bikes including a restored  X 53 for a total price that would have made the x 53 about 600 bucks, might have to rethink now, lol.


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 24, 2011)

I'm not sure how nice your bike is but this X53 was exceptional in my opinion. Besides being an original, early painted fender bike this one had original pedals and the often missing original headlight. Finding another this nice would be hard to duplicate. Most often I see these restored--there is another Ebay auction right now for a restored bike and I believe the seller is asking waaay too much. I would only pay about 2/3 for a restored vice original bike. BTW if anyone has an unrestored '57-8 (black/gold) in #8 or better condition please let me know. Bike must be 100%. v/r Shawn







teisco said:


> X 53 went for over 1500 in this economy. Good to see they are holding up so far. I was thinking of selling my small collection of 5 bikes including a restored  X 53 for a total price that would have made the x 53 about 600 bucks, might have to rethink now, lol.


----------



## slick (Sep 24, 2011)

I really wanted that X-53 but timing was just bad right now. I love the color combo and yes it was an exceptionally clean original. Anybody know who bought it? If it ever pops back up for sale i'd love to have it! One more bike for my "i need" list.


----------



## Ray (Sep 24, 2011)

How come such little interest in this nice looking X53?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/1950-s-X53-...280?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item20bce3fc10


----------



## teisco (Sep 24, 2011)

My X-53 is for sale but you have to buy it with 4 other bikes.


----------



## slick (Sep 24, 2011)

I really dig the black and red color combo and the painted fenders. O ya, and most importantly, the original paint and the headlight was still there. 

I'm sure you could sell the other 3 bikes? Post a picture of yours.


----------



## teisco (Sep 25, 2011)




----------



## slick (Sep 25, 2011)

WOW!!!! I need help picking up my jaw! That's gorgeous! I'm shocked it hasn't sold?


----------



## teisco (Sep 25, 2011)

It is not officially for sale, this is the first I mentioned it but need to sell it with four other bikes as well.


----------



## squeedals (Sep 26, 2011)

teisco said:


> It is not officially for sale, this is the first I mentioned it but need to sell it with four other bikes as well.




I know your intent is to sell all 4.....but would you consider selling this one alone? What $$$ would persuade you without going too crazy :o


----------



## teisco (Sep 26, 2011)

Well lets put it this way, if you buy it outright it will be twice as much than if you buy it with four other bikes.


----------



## squeedals (Sep 26, 2011)

teisco said:


> Well lets put it this way, if you buy it outright it will be twice as much than if you buy it with four other bikes.




OK then.......sounds good.....but what other bikes are we talking about? Pics.

I live in Central NYS....where are you?


----------



## teisco (Sep 26, 2011)

I put together a little web page with pictures and descriptions if your interested.
https://sites.google.com/site/crfattire/sale


----------



## squeedals (Sep 26, 2011)

teisco said:


> I put together a little web page with pictures and descriptions if your interested.
> https://sites.google.com/site/crfattire/sale




I have the 56 Higgins Jet Flow.....just restored it, so I don't need another. Not a real Schwinn fan (believe it or not) but do have a 67 Black Panther that was up in the barn when I bought the house and mint BTW, ride it to work. Like the Higgins with the Gem "Gas Tank" had a chance to pick one up for $600 in good original condition a few years back. 

Love the WF.......


So humor me on a price for the Gem Tank (Color Flow) JCH and the WF......feel free to PM me if you want this confidential. 


I know......price goes up when the lot # goes down.....

   Don


----------



## teisco (Sep 26, 2011)

Lol, 600 for a nice CF you should have bought it as they are going for a grand or more on the bay now. . I am open to interesting trades though. My Higgins Jet fLow is original and said to be worth more than a restored version but I would rather have the restored after owning this restored WF. I can imagine your restored JF is fantastic.


----------



## slick (Sep 26, 2011)

Wow if I had the dough and lived closer i'd be all over that deal for sure! I honestly think you are better off splitting them up and shipping them. I see $1500 easy on each of them if you ask me. All except for the Dx probably $800? No offense though but it's just a bit more common than the others.


----------



## squeedals (Sep 27, 2011)

teisco said:


> Lol, 600 for a nice CF you should have bought it as they are going for a grand or more on the bay now. . I am open to interesting trades though. My Higgins Jet fLow is original and said to be worth more than a restored version but I would rather have the restored after owning this restored WF. I can imagine your restored JF is fantastic.




You're right.....shoulda....woulda.....coulda.........but I didn't as the seller had some very bad "feedback"....something I look for in buying, but each transaction is different, so....

I went back and checked his feedback.and the buyer was happy with the bike.......but you just never know. Buying here can be a risk too.....no feedback or history of a seller......BUT reviewing past posts by a seller here one can draw a picture of reliability, or not. PP-ing some stranger thousands of $$$$ can be dicey. Not to say folks here aren't honest....

Anyway........bought the green Shelby on the CABE this morning, so I'm set back for now. 


The JF.........


----------



## squeedals (Sep 27, 2011)

Oh...and will post pics of the restored Firestone in my avatar as soon as I get the crank, sprocket and pedals on it........


----------



## teisco (Sep 27, 2011)

Anyone can check my ebay references, look for happydaze on the bay. Had some interest so far and someone will get one hell of a deal. I am getting out of the bike collecting thing and the time is right.


----------



## squeedals (Sep 27, 2011)

teisco said:


> Anyone can check my ebay references, look for happydaze on the bay. Had some interest so far and someone will get one hell of a deal. I am getting out of the bike collecting thing and the time is right.




I did yesterday......

Can I ask why you are selling? I used to collect old cars (30 years) and had 4 at one time. Got tired of it.........have zero now.......with bikes taking over the "thrill"


----------



## teisco (Sep 27, 2011)

I did cars most of my life and now that I am retired and living in an apartment I have no garage or room to work on cars so bikes became the object of interest. I got some, did some, showed some, won some trophies and now on to something else. 

I am a graphic designer and really could use some better equipment so out goes one hobby to improve another. I love the bikes but really, collecting is just storing something and caring for it until it goes on to the next owner.

I never bought them to make money, and in fact, I will lose quite a bit but that is the economy today.


----------



## squeedals (Sep 27, 2011)

I see your point........but why unload them all at once? I understand the not making money position, but losing money and quite a bit makes no sense, unless you are well off or can recoup losses with substantial gains in your other hobbies. To each his/her own. None the less......you bought great examples in beautiful condition, which is a good move for a number of reasons. 

One thing bike collecting has over car collecting.........space. But.....eventually you fill the same square feet with more bikes.......however, they don't leak oil and if you want to "drive" them, no insurance, gas costs, registration costs.....and so on. The good, bad.......the ugly of collecting.


----------

